# 【GIVEAWAY】DRAG NANO POD KIT HITS THE SHELF NOW!!



## VOOPOO (29/5/19)

So glad to announce that our VOOPOO DRAG NANO POD KIT HITS THE SHELF NOW!!

What more exciting is that we host a giveaway to celebrate it!
How to enter:

1. Mention 3 friends
2. Share with us what you think of this new member of DRAG Family

Winners will be announced on 4th June. Good luck!!
You can also enter giveaway on other VOOPOO official forums and social media.

More information regarding DRAG NANO: DRAG Nano Pod Kit - VOOPOO VAPE Spark Your Moments
VOOPOO Official shop: Goods Details - VOOPOO VAPE Spark Your Moments

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Dietz (29/5/19)

1. @Moerse Rooikat @Raindance @Faiyaz Cheulkar.
2. I think it looks sturdy and comfortable.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RuanK (29/5/19)

@Adephi , @ARYANTO ,@CaliGuy , Look at this awsome giveaway.

Love the looks of this awesome little device. This can surely become my new pod mod for out and about vaping. Love the size of it, and just how easy it is to use.


----------



## Jengz (29/5/19)

@mc_zamo @Nadim_Paruk @Cor

Love the form factor, it's like a Jewellery accessory... Looks cool.


----------



## dunskoy (29/5/19)

VOOPOO said:


> Mention 3 friends


@La_Navidad @Largo @hot.chillie35 


VOOPOO said:


> Share with us what you think of this new member of DRAG Family


I like the design of DRAG NANO. Compact and stylish! This is the younger brother of DRAG and DRAG 2.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Largo (29/5/19)

@Room Fogger @La_Navidad @Timwis 


VOOPOO said:


> Share with us what you think of this new member of DRAG Family


Good decision. Well recognizable design in a new state.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MRHarris1 (29/5/19)

1. @Tashy @The Ice @TheV
2. A nice out and about POD system that resembles it's big brothers, and keeps up with the quality of the Voopoo Drag Series.

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Asterix (29/5/19)

1. @Yuvir Punwasi @MRHarris1 @ddk1979 

2. Haven’t been in the market for a pod system until seeing this particular mod. The looks are appealing. I am now interested enough to investigate further.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## La_Navidad (29/5/19)

VOOPOO said:


> 1. Mention 3 friends


@dunskoy @Largo @hot.chillie35 



VOOPOO said:


> 2. Share with us what you think of this new member of DRAG Family


This POD looks more like jewelry - a brilliant idea and remarkable design. The hardware is also top notch

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (29/5/19)

This pod looks devilishly sexy. An awesome added member to the Voopoo Drag Family. 

@Resistance
@JurgensSt 
@Supriyono

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cornelius (30/5/19)

@Room Fogger @JurgensSt @Amir 

Looks like a game changer.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CashKat88 (30/5/19)

@Puff the Magic Dragon @Silver @Hooked
I always thought the drag had an awesome look to it, now with the drag nano you can take it anywhere with you because it's so portable, even wear it as a necklace awesome

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (30/5/19)

@Trevor @Draakie @Kamogelo 

The new member's resin panels is just voluptious. Perky on top, with a thin middle and a bottom to die for. Think you should have named her Debbie

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## JurgensSt (30/5/19)

@hot.chillie35 @lesvaches @Cor 

Small and compact design

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vapessa (30/5/19)

1.
@Max
@lesvaches
@RainstormZA

2. 
Love the look of the Drag Nano Pod Kit. Great size, cool colours. Really Cute

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## X-Calibre786 (30/5/19)

@Slick @waja09 @Faiyaz Cheulkar 

I love the size of this device. Would definitely carry this around.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (30/5/19)

@MrGSmokeFree @Hooked @Bulldog 

Great new kit. A wonderful addition to the Voopoo family. Compact and good looking.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Humbolt (30/5/19)

@lesvaches @RainstormZA @Faiyaz Cheulkar
Love the size of it!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/5/19)

@Faiyaz Cheulkar , @Raindance , @ddk1979 

It looks awesome. It is small and very compact just like my wallet before pay day.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (30/5/19)

@Asterix @Tayden Pillay @Chanelr
This little device looks amazing reminds me so much of the drag 157w just that it’s the miniature version I’m sure it would work really well considering it has the Gene chipset would love the have this in my top pocket for a stealthy vape

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (30/5/19)

@Moerse Rooikat @Vaporator00 @ShaneSawCT 
It reminds me soo much of my drag resin mod, love the small size and compact design

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (30/5/19)

@yolan213 @Ruwaid @Constantbester 

It looks the business, I'd love to get one to match the two DRAG V1s we have!


----------



## SmokeyJoe (30/5/19)

@Paul33 @lesvaches @Dela Rey Steyn 

love the form factor


----------



## ShamZ (30/5/19)

@hot.chillie35 @Jengz @JurgensSt 

Love the colours, small, compact and convenient design.
Very good looking Pod system

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (30/5/19)

Thanks for the tags @Asterix and @MrGSmokeFree

I won a giveaway from @VOOPOO a while ago and it's always been my philosophy not to enter any giveaways for a few months thereafter to give others a better opportunity of winning a prize.

Good luck to you all.


.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## mc_zamo (30/5/19)

@ishark @MR_F @Jengz 

Nice looking device, form and size looks good as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tinykey (30/5/19)

@BumbleBee @Gino @Tincup44 


Love the shape.. Looks really awesome..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru (30/5/19)

@Resistance @Spongebob @ARYANTO 

Il over the size and the design of it!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (30/5/19)

@Rafique @Constantbester @Paul33

Drag nano is superbly styled after its big brother mods and it looks magnificent.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spongebob (30/5/19)

@LeeGov @Grand Guru @luara Lee-Hillier

Awesome colours

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Safz_b (30/5/19)

@Spyro @Zenzen @shabbar 

Looks awesome and small perfect baby vape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Armed (30/5/19)

@Hooked @Faiyaz Cheulkar @Chanelr 
Awesome looking out and about little mod. With voopoo you just know it's going to be quality.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VOOPOO (4/6/19)

Thank you all for participating! Appreciate it very much
Congratulations to the winners
@*ddk1979 @JurgensSt*

Please pm to claim your prizes and send your shipping address and phone number.
You are the lucky guys and in order to help more vapors, you need to review it after receive the products 

Good luck next time for other friends. VOOPOO really appreciate your concern~

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/6/19)

VOOPOO said:


> Thank you all for participating! Appreciate it very much
> Congratulations to the winners
> @*ddk1979 @JurgensSt*
> 
> ...


Congrats with the win guys @ddk1979 and @JurgensSt  and a big thank you for @VOOPOO for doing cool competitions.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (4/6/19)

Congratulations @ddk1979 and @JurgensSt. Enjoy ur awesome gifts !





Thanks VOPOO for the great competitions.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (4/6/19)

I WON SOMETHING 

Thanks @VOOPOO 
PM incoming ASAP

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## ShamZ (4/6/19)

Congrats guys. Thanks @VOOPOO

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Asterix (4/6/19)

Congrats winners! Lol @ddk1979 you win even when you don’t want to.... a great reward for a noble gesture!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Humbolt (4/6/19)

Congrats guys!! Hope you enjoy the prizes!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (4/6/19)

Asterix said:


> Congrats winners! Lol @ddk1979 you win even when you don’t want to.... a great reward for a noble gesture!





See my post above (https://www.ecigssa.co.za/【giveaway】drag-nano-pod-kit-hits-the-shelf-now.t59471/#post-783057) - so I wasn't expecting to win anything.

@Asterix , looks like there's some good karma floating around me atm. I need to buy a Lotto/Powerball ticket

Nevertheless, thank you @VOOPOO .

.

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Dietz (4/6/19)

Congrats guys and Enjoy!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches (4/6/19)

Congratulations @ddk1979 and @JurgensSt, and thank you @VOOPOO

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (4/6/19)

Congratulations @ddk1979 and
@JurgensSt . Enjoy ur awesome prizes.

@VOOPOO Thanks for the opportunity

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vapessa (4/6/19)

Congratulations 
@ddk1979 and @JurgensSt 
Thank you @VOOPOO

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (4/6/19)

@*ddk1979 and @JurgensSt*

Happy vapes!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Tinykey (4/6/19)

Gradz guys.. Hope u enjoy it

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (14/6/19)

My Nano was delivered yesterday.

Thanks @VOOPOO

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## ddk1979 (14/6/19)

@Dietz
@RuanK
@Jengz
@MRHarris1
@Asterix
@hot.chillie35
@Cornelius
@CashKat88
@Jean claude Vaaldamme
@Vapessa
@X-Calibre786
@Puff the Magic Dragon
@Humbolt
@MrGSmokeFree
@Yuvir Punwasi
@Faiyaz Cheulkar
@ace_d_house_cat
@SmokeyJoe
@ShamZ
@mc_zamo
@Tinykey
@Grand Guru
@Resistance
@Spongebob
@Safz_b
@Armed


As per my post (https://www.ecigssa.co.za/【giveaway】drag-nano-pod-kit-hits-the-shelf-now.t59471/#post-783057), I wasn't expecting to win anything.

So when my name was drawn as 1 of the 2 winners, it was always my intention to pass this along to someone else who entered the Giveaway.

I have opened the package to give it a try and this is definitely for those who use nic salts as the vape is too weak with ordinary e-liquids.

*If any of you are still keen to try out this device, please send me a pm.*

.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (15/6/19)

Thanks for the great offer @*ddk1979 .*

I don't use nic salts so let's hope one of the other guys can use it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Humbolt (15/6/19)

Awesome offer @ddk1979
I'll leave this for someone who's actually going to use it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## X-Calibre786 (15/6/19)

Thanks for the offer @ddk1979 but I don't do the nic salts. Actually haven't tried yet so I'll leave it for someone who will make use of it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ddk1979 (15/6/19)

I put all the names into Random.org and these are the results.







 ... Congrats @Jengz 

- Will send you a pm

Better luck next time to everyone else

.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Jengz (15/6/19)

Ah you are such a legend dude! Thanks so much! 



ddk1979 said:


> I put all the names into Random.org and these are the results.
> 
> 
> View attachment 169310
> ...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## CashKat88 (15/6/19)

ddk1979 said:


> I put all the names into Random.org and these are the results.
> 
> 
> View attachment 169310
> ...


Thanks for the chance mate, very nice of you to do, have a great long weekend 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (15/6/19)

Oh missed it by one. Thanks for considering me, have an awesome weekend!
Congrats @Jengz

Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShamZ (15/6/19)

Nice one! Congrats @Jengz

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (18/6/19)

Ahh missed out on this one! I have just quit smoking and am vaping exclusively since Friday. I think I may have to purchase one of these guys soon! 

Well done @Jengz !

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (18/6/19)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> Ahh missed out on this one! I have just quit smoking and am vaping exclusively since Friday. I think I may have to purchase one of these guys soon!
> 
> Well done @Jengz !



Congrats @ace_d_house_cat on quitting the stinkies!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Vapessa (19/6/19)

So kind of you @ddk1979

Well done @Jengz

Reactions: Like 2


----------

